

Show HN: I made a site that aggregates local police/fire/ems calls - thezach
http://KalamazooPoliceCalls.com

======
merinid
Cool, where are you getting the data from?

~~~
thezach
From the local Public Safety department... in Kalamazoo they have combined the
police and fire departments into one and have done so for over 20 years.

------
BallinBige
ads ;)

~~~
thezach
Yes I'm trying to find a less intrusive way of doing some of the ad placements
on the site.

